# What Ichthyoseurs ate for lunch



## Brian G Turner (Jul 29, 2003)

*What Ichthyosaurs ate for lunch*

Here's a fun little article - basically, after analysing the fossil contents of fossilised Ichthyosaur skeletons, the idea that a belamite crash caused their extintion appears unsupported now (though, of course, could still be contentiously argued for).

Apparently, Ichthyosaurs much prefered to eat small turtlers instead:

Ichthyosaurs ate turtle soup



> Ancient dolphin-like ichthyosaurs had a penchant for baby turtles, palaeontologists have discovered. The diet could have led to their downfall.
> 
> The marine reptiles lived 230-90 million years ago while dinosaurs stalked the earth. They were thought to have been picky eaters, grazing mainly on small squid-like belemnites. In fact, "they dined out on a wide range of things," says Ben Kear of the South Australian Museum in Adelaide.
> 
> ...


----------



## scifimoth (Aug 10, 2003)

*Re:What Ichthyosaurs ate for lunch*

This makes me wonder if a few million years from now someone is going to analyze our stomach contents?!


----------



## Brian G Turner (Aug 10, 2003)

*Re:What Ichthyosaurs ate for lunch*

LOL! Does chocolate fossilise?


----------



## scifimoth (Aug 12, 2003)

*Re:What Ichthyosaurs ate for lunch*

Hmmm...it does crystalize....LOL


----------



## Brian G Turner (Aug 12, 2003)

*Re:What Ichthyosaurs ate for lunch*

LOL!!


----------

